# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  ممكن سؤال

## مهدي شطناوي

*مرحباا

كيفكم


ممكن حد يكتبلي شو احسن مواصفات جهاز عادي موش  لاب توب  

كل املواصفات....*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

انا فبالي هلمواصفات

بس مش عارف في احسن 


 المعالج كور تو ديو 2 2.4

المذر بورد انتل 
..
الهارديسك ويسترن ديجتال .. 250 جيجا بايت ساتا..
..
الرامات 2 جيجا بايت  
..

 كرت الشاشة ATI بي سي إكس برس 256 ميغا بايت. يوجد به مخرج هاي دفنشن.

ديفيدي رايتر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

المواصفات اللي كتبتها منيحه 

مع كرت شاشه 256

----------


## الاء

مابعرف يا مهدي

----------

